# ( **need some help to choose rifle ** )



## Fancied06 (Apr 6, 2006)

1. Browning: A-Bolt Stainless Stalker 
2. Beretta: Model Tikka T3 Hunter
3.Remington: Model 700 BDL

but the problem is every body tell me different thing and I'm little confuse. So I like to know which one is the best and I should go for , (308 Win, or 30-06 Win ).also like to know about wood & synthetic stock i Personally like wood but worry because some people said when weather change wood expend & shrank does it effect in accuracy
*and thanks for your time


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

Fancied06,

Of the rifles you have listed, I would recommend the Tikka T3. I have 2 of them, one in a .270 Winchester and one in .338 Win. and both shoot very well and are by far the best handling rifles, in terms of weight and target aquisition that I have fired for under $1,000.

In terms of caliber, a .270 or .308 or .30-06 will all work fine. It just comes down to personal preference, and although an advocate of one caliber will tell you that it is more sufficient than the other, it all comes down to shot placement and comfort while shooting.

I hope this helps and good shooting.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Looking at your list, I can't see a single rifle that I would not own. In fact, I do own most of them  
Browning A-Bolt-I think that if money is not a concern this would be my choice. Every single one that I have ever shot has been very accurate. One of the features that this offers is a 60 degree bolt lift, which translates into slightly faster follow up shot.
Rem 700BDL-I rarely meet a bad remington. Some would say to stay away from the 710 as they are manufactured cheaply, but I have not even had a problem with mine. The ones that I have shot have all had very smooth actions with good not great accuracy. 
Win model 70-This may be the choice if you can find one since Win is no longer making this model. I think that the whole pre64 thing is way overated, when is the last time that you needed to cycle your gun upside down. I will admit that the quality was not there in the early 70's models, but it certainly has improved since then. One thing that I do have to say that is negative about the win is the new models (cant say for sure what year it started possibly 03??) trigger stinks, and there is little that can be done about it.
Tikka T3-I own two of these currently, this may be the most acurate production rifle for under a grand out there. In fact I can't think of the normal retail but I believe that it can normally be found brand new for under $600.00. Both of my rifles are capable of half in groups with the right load right out of the box. In fact they have a hard time finding any ammo that will not shoot into an inch or so. I don't own a Vanguard but I think that the Tikka is built with the same action. 
Vanguard-I really like Weatherby, its surprising that I don't currently have a Vanguard or two, may have to change that. They are fine rifles, with better than average accuracy. In fact all Weatherby rifles are factory guaranteed to shoot inside an inch and a half with premium weatherby ammo. I personally like the Mark 5 that I own as it has a short (54 degree) bolt throw. But the Mark5's are also much more expensive.
Savage-If you are on a budget this is the right choice. They have without question the best factory trigger of any production rifle. They are also known for their out of the box accuracy. I have never owned one that would not shoot within an inch and a half, most with the right loads would be close to half that. Even my dirt cheap Stevens 200 in .223 will shoot inside 3/4in and that is with the crap trigger.
If this is going to be youre first rifle, you may want to think about a slightly smaller caliber than you have mentioned. While all of those are great choices with a pluthera of factory ammo available, they all recoil somewhat. If I was looking for a first rifle, and deer were the biggest game that I was after, I think that I would choose something along the lines of a 25-06. This is a great cartridge that will be all that you would ever need for deer hunting. It has great range, plenty of power for deer, and very light on your shoulder. This last point is what I feel to be a very critical part for a rookie to make good shots. Another great choice if the ranges are kept reasonable is the .243. I think that this may be the best choice to hunt anything that NY has to offer. Adequate for deer, yet perfectly suitable for any kind of varminting. One more great caliber that is pretty mainstream would be the .260. This is built off of the great .308 case as well as the .243, and would be a great choice for whitetail out to the ranges that most can shoot well. I certainly won't criticize any of the other caliber that you had as choices, I just think that for the most enjoyment you may want to give these round some thought. If you can handle the moderate recoil of the calibers that you listed, and shoot them just as well, by all means use them. Certainly nothing wrong with them.
Welcome to the wonderful world of hunting. May you shoot straight and true.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

They are all good. But I would either choose the Remington or the Browning.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

wow natmil, you certainly care about him making the right decision to type that much, and I agrea w/ almost everything you said. only part I differ on is the browning part. If money were no object I would go with a sako or weatherby Mark V before all those you listed fancied, but since you didnt even list those ones, I would go w/ the tikka or the remington, or the vanguard. as for calibers, look into a .280 rem. its good for deer and you could even take elk w/ it if you ever get a chance. if you end up choosing the vanguard, I would look at the .257Weatherby Mag.(this caliber is seriously SERIOUSLY hard to beat for a deer) but even if you choose the calibers you mentioned I think you will be happy.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i think that is one of the longer posts i've seen on here in a while. i had to scroll down twice to read in all. but very good information as i am in the same boat with needing to get a deer rifle.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I'm in NY, too, so I can help you with the climate stuff.

Me, I'd go with Tikka, even though I'm a Savage shooter (Model 10FP-LE2, police rifle). I figure, you're not planning on modifying it too much, and the reason I went with Savage is because I found it a little easier to get parts for the bleedin` thing.

As for wood vs. snythetic, I consider wood stocks to be for target guns that aren't likely to see very much in the way of wet or cold. Sure, I have quite a few wood-stocked rifles: I find them to be very attractive, particularly a thumb-through walnut with a nice grain. But if I was going to have a dedicated deer gun, I'd go with a synthetic. It'll be lighter, and a bit tougher. Also, if you're confortable with removing the receiver and barrel from the stock, you can easily spray-paint yourself a custom camo pattern.

Fall around here tends to be pretty cold, and we're prone to very wet weather in both the spring and the fall. When you combine that with 20-30 degree temps in the early morning hours, and the chance of snow and ice storms, you've got a veritable hell for wood stocks. Plus, you're going to want to practice with your rifle in the summer: when we have 90+ temps on a regular basis. Last, the soil itself is very damp. This doesn't sound like much, but basements do tend to be pretty damp because of it. When I moved here, I immediately invested in two dehumidifiers. A large one for the basement itself, and a small one that fits in my safe. Warping will affect accuracy, and it will ruin the stock anyway. I'm not completely utilitarian when it comes to my guns, but a fine wood stock on a hunting gun around here is like putting chrome rims on a dirt rally car: it'll look nice until the first time you take it out.

As for cartidge, I've never seen an elk around here. Cover tends to be variable. You can hunt deep woods, or you can stake out a large farm field. Because of that variation, I'd stick with a .308. It's a good, common ammunition wit a lot of special factory loads to cover any situation. I would specifically avoid and of the short magnums (.270WSM). They're expensive and you'll never use their capabilities (slightly longer range, slightly higher muzzle velocity, slightly flatter trajectory). The farthest shot I've ever heard of anyone making on a deer was 250 yards; well within the limits of a .308. As for recoil, well, I'm 20 and I weigh a smidge under 150, and I've never had any problem shooting my .308 Savage, or my 12-ga.

A few final recommendations: save some money for decent optics. I wouldn't say you have to step up to a Leupold or a Nikon right away, but don't go rock-bottom. Try out a few and see what you like. And don't buy your optics from the gun store, they'll skin you. I like cheaperthandirt.com, sportsmansguide.com, and Natchez Shooting Supplies. And shop around for the rifle...prices will vary quite a bit, and you can save a considerable amount of money if you're willing to make a 45-minute drive.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I just bought a Tikka 270 WSM and really seem to like it so far will be sighting it in this weekend. I think you would really be happy with one. As for the browning they are nice guns but if money is now object I would go with the sako. I also have a savage that I have shot since I was 12 and I have nothing bad to say about it. I dont think you would go wrong buying any of these rifles just invest in a good scope.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Id look into getting one of these

http://ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdView?mo ... 1&return=Y

A little pricy but a lifetime big game gun that can kill anything from coyotes to bears in alaska and kicks very little because its short action.

Im not sure if they sell it in a Remington model 700 but you should look into it.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have used bolt, pump, and semi-auto rifles for whitetail deer. all do a very fine job. I do have a preference to what rifle I like best as I do ammo.
Everyone has their own feel for what they use and ammo that goes in their weapon.
I think any of today's modern rifles will do a top notch job for you. Some will do a better job then others. Some will ring and whistle a little more then others. and some will even look a little better then others. Bottom line is, they all kill deer with the well placed shot.
I have just placed my order with my dealer for a new Browning BAR Safari in .308 caliber for our Southern Whitetail Deer in NC. I plan on using my usual 150 gr. psp Core-lokt Remington ammo provided it shoots as well in this new rifle as it has in all my other rifles. If not, I will make the adjustment until I find the right combo of ammo. I enjoy the way the semi-auto cycles as well as the milder recoil of the .308 round.
If you want to ever expand your game for Elk, you can always go with the heavier 180 gr. bullet for them.
I personally feel that you can put all of those rifles you mentioned in a hat and just pick one and you will be happy with it. Out of your list, I happen to like the browning A-Bolt Medallion myself.


----------

